# GOTAMAS GRIFFONS AND LOOKS OH MY



## garrett.owens (Nov 22, 2008)

rossi makes an Axail XXL wide that can accomodate a 120mm underfoot.... They also have one for a 110mm and a 100mm. Did you get any natural snow for the Opening day on Wednesday... god I miss g-spot!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

the Axial and the Look Jib Wide XXL are the same binding, as Rossi/Look have been for years. its nothing against Rossi, i just like Look so I would probably go with that in that instance.

opening day is this wednesday and as of now there is no natural snow on the ground, its a white ribbon of man made death from the top of the lift down. forecasting snow on thanksjibbing, god do we need it.........


----------



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

a 100 mil brake will easily fit on a 105 ski 
the best way to bend them is to put your boot in the binding so the brake is up. (this will limit the chance of destroying the brake) then find a old junker pole and snap it off so you have the handle and 10 inches of the pole or so left, place broken pole over the brake and SLOWLY pull the brakes out so they clear the edge. walla i have bent the shit out of some brakes taking look race bindings that were made to be 70ish mil under foot and getting them to sit nicely on a pair of atomic thugs 120 under foot. just take it slow


----------



## JRC (Jan 31, 2007)

I have Gotamas with Fritschi Freerides - You can fit the Marker Barron/duke on there too. A few AT options that work in bounds too.


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

We mount the Barron and the Duke to Gotama's a ton and people seem to really like the combo. The extra wide contact on the toe and the extra mm's under foot really transfer power to the ski. The result is a great ride on hard pack without sacrifice in the pow. The Griffon would work the same way since it is based on the Barron/Duke platform.


----------

